

Quantifying Creativity in Art Networks [pdf] - hellrich
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.00711v1.pdf

======
somebodyother
Waiting on the game-theoretical sequel which allows me to plot my optimal art
career based on networking the gallery world.

